# Non-Resident buying a van for summer



## Kitesurfer222 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi I am a Canadian and also a Swiss citizen. I also have a Swiss drivers license from years ago when I lived there for a year.

Anyways I want to buy a van in Germany, travel all summer down to Greece, and, then in October leave it with my German cousin to sell, or hang onto for next year.

Anyone know what the deal is with me being able to register and insure it in Germany? Can I do it? Or do I have to do it under my cousin's name?

Thanks a lot! Hope to get a van this week!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

As far as I know, a German residential address is required to register a car here - so go to the local Einwohnermeldeamt first.
Also, since you have no insurance history, you'll enter at the highest bracket (i.e. you pay more).


----------

